# Severance entitlements if dismissed for poor performance



## Manuel (23 Sep 2013)

Hi.
I can't find the answer to this anywhere in employment/redundancy literature.
If one goes through the regular disciplinary procedure due to poor performance, and the employee is eventually dismissed, is that employee entitled to severance pay?

Thanks.


----------



## Palerider (23 Sep 2013)

Not that I ever heard of, if so the employee would be ' rewarded ' for poor performance with a pay off.


----------



## RainyDay (23 Sep 2013)

No entitlement to severance pay in general, unless it was specifically negotiated into the contract at the outset, which would be unusual. It might be possible to negotiate a deal at some point, for example to accept a voluntary redundancy or similar. This gives the company the security of not having to fight an unfair dismissals case. It might well depend on how strong the company believes their 'poor performance' case is.


----------

